# Can you all help me out?



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

As some of you may know, I work at a local pet store. Our location is running a contest where the employee who gets the most likes will win a gift card at the end of September. I would really appreciate if all my buddies in here could vote for me by LIKING my picture so I can get that gift card. I gotta beat my coworkers  Just in case the link doesn't work right, my name is Tori and in my picture, I'm holding my black cat! 

https://www.facebook.com/159863664046376/photos/pcb.827867963912606/827867137246022/?type=1&theater


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just voted for you, Tori.
Bob V.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you so much, Bob!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I voted! ^_^


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah ; i'll help you out...which way did you come in.....lol
i have cast my vote kiddo...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I appreciate it, everybody!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I liked you with my sister's facebook. lol The cat in your arms looks just like my late cat Shelley.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

You have 57 now, how's your competition going?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I'm winning for now!


----------

